# Gonal F or Menopur???



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi - was just wondering if anyone can help me. I am having ICSI at the RFC next month and have jsut received my treatment schedule - it says I will be on Gonal F stimms. I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience of this as I had ICSI at GCRM 2 years ago and I was put on menopur stimms. I produced 13 eggs when I was on menopur and suffered no side-effects at all. I told the RFC all of this and can't understand why I'm going to be on something called Gonal F. I'm v worried about this as I'd rather just use what I know works and works well for me. As far as I know the RFC use menopur as well. Does anyone have any experience or know anything about Gonal F? Thanks


----------



## Nicola22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Rosecat
We went through our first cycle of ICSI at the end of may and i used gonal f.  It worked great for me with no side affects what so ever.  I was on the cetrotide short protocol so took my gonal f at night and my cetrotide in the mornings.  The gonal F was a pre-loaded pen injection so it was really easy to use and a tiny little needle (wish i could say the same for the cetrotide!)
I was stimming for less than 2 weeks,  They got 7 eggs good quality eggs on EC day and all but 1 fertilised!
I got my first ever BFP in June and i'm currently 9+3 days pregnant  

Lots of luck with your treatment next month
Nicolaxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
I have always just had menopur but this time the doc is adding Gonal f as well, it does seem to have good results but don't know any more yet. I have always found menopur to be OK, suprecur gives me nasty headaches but once on menopur feel OK again, hoping this doesn't change


Good luck, ask them the question so that you understand why
X


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Rosecat
I've had cycles on both menopur and gonal F.  I really didn't have many symptoms on either despite getting 14 eggs on menopur (origin) and then 11 and 22 eggs on gonal F at the RFC. They are both FSH the only difference in them is their manufacturing method.  If you feel really strongly that you want menopur contact the RFC and let them know.  The gonal F is in a prefilled pen so no mixing required unlike the menopur, which I found really easy to use.  The RFC does just coast you along unless you prompt further discussions yourself.  I think you are at an advantage in that you have had treatment before and have a better idea of how you would like treated and what with. Best wishes xx


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi nicola, tiny, yellowhope - thanks so much for reassuring me about the gonal f. I just couldn't understand why they weren't putting me on menopur when it worked so well before. I sort of thought "if its not broke why fix it?" - if you know what I mean. Thanks so much for letting me know how you all got on. By the way, congrats Nicola on your BFP - I'm sure you're just over the moon!
Yellowhope - how did you find your tx at the RFC?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Rosecat

Ive been on gonalf for my past 3 ivf's and ive no no real side affects.

Jillyhen


----------



## Fingers crossed xx (May 5, 2012)

Tiny 21 

I the same as u on day 16 of suprecur and day 2 of gonal f serious headaches since I started. 

E/c around 1st aug feeling v v nervous this is first cycle.

Lynn x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Lynn

Drinking loads of water helps with the headaches..

Side affects shouls ease off with the gonal f

Jillyhen


----------

